# Chairs to match



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

My real job has kept me too busy but I finally got the chance to start on the chairs ( 8 of 'em) to match the dinning room table I built last year








Southwestern style probably some turquoise inlay and upholstered seats ( southwestern fabric).

getting started cutting the back/leg piece and front legs so far.
Planning the angle and getting the set up right took some time but they came out just right.








The Incra miter gauge with the stop in the right place did the trick










now on to the mortises


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

*just FYI*

Here is the table as a project

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/33953-dinning-room-table.html


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That was a neat trick with the mitre gauge, Bob.

Thanks for sharing.

I would have used the band saw. 

After what you have done with the table, can't wait to see the chairs.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Big project Bob.......... Table looks great and I'm sure the chairs will. Look forward to some more pics!


----------



## GUNNYSKI (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow, joined today and looked at your table and it is beautiful. P.S. I own't paste my picture so you should feel good about your looks. I call it maturing slowly but surely. Great work my man.


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> That was a neat trick with the miter gauge, Bob.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


James

I've just never been quite as accurate as I want with the band saw :angry: ...yet
but this worked pretty good .After the angle cut, the next 2 cuts (stop cuts) were both against the fence and I finished up on the band saw.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bob, That is beautiful! You should be able to enjoy that until your "odometer" quits turning. We just celebrated Christmas at my mother-in-law's home and enjoyed lunch on the dining table (and chairs) that her husband had built almost 50 years ago.
Great Work, Have a Happy New Year
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## RTexasCwby (Mar 7, 2009)

Great work there Bob. I am in the very beginning stages of building 10 chairs to match an antique Texas Long Leaf Pine table that my honey found this past year for our new dinning room. I would be very interested in more particulars about measurements and angles. Can't wait to see pictures of your chairs.

Dan


----------



## Maroonram (Jul 10, 2012)

Spectacular table Bob.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

This should indeed be an interesting thread. Great job.


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

RTexasCwby said:


> Great work there Bob. I am in the very beginning stages of building 10 chairs to match an antique Texas Long Leaf Pine table that my honey found this past year for our new dinning room. I would be very interested in more particulars about measurements and angles. Can't wait to see pictures of your chairs.
> 
> Dan


 I bought a book "Early New mexico furniture" from woodworkers supply . just for dimensions and contained lots of different looks but basically :
Height 33 ", seat height 17 ", angle for the back 2" from the back of the leg to the back of the top, ( I believe the angle was 80 degrees) but I'll have to check tomorrow, the measurement for the seat 17" square. I'll see if I can copy one of the pages for reference.


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

I tried to take pics of a few pages in the book to show dimensions. The book encompasses al types of early New Mexico furniture and the builders and their history along with some fair dimensions ,nice book 

















I'm pretty much using the dimensions of the first chair .I did compare them to our current chairs in size and they were almost the same.
I'm going to have the seat covered and padded with Southwestern style fabric and get similar curtains made


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Bob I love your table. Not something we see here in Ontario. I have some experience in making chairs and am looking forward to your thread. One point I noticed in your photo of a chair leg was a big knot where there was a transition in the the leg. This will almost certainly break over time. Leg pieces must be straight-grained vertically and knot free to be strong.


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

denniswoody said:


> Bob I love your table. Not something we see here in Ontario. I have some experience in making chairs and am looking forward to your thread. One point I noticed in your photo of a chair leg was a big knot where there was a transition in the the leg. This will almost certainly break over time. Leg pieces must be straight-grained vertically and knot free to be strong.


I had aan issue getting the wood I wanted. I used 8/4 Ponderosa on the table ,but when I got to my supplier they didn't carry the 8/4 anymore. They do also carry Sugar pine in the 8/4, but the clear Sugar pine was about 3 times as much it would have been around $800 just for the stock. I just couldn't go there. I did go out and look and that knot is a little up the straight part and only through at an angle . I'll just have to keep my brother in-law off that chair :stop:. It took a long time trying to make sure the knots were not in critical places but I couldn't get everything laid out just right.
Thanks for pointing that out I do have more stock left over and my just try to cut another one.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

One stunning and sturdy table there. Like the inlays, wood and the finish. I am sure that you will be making also beautiful set of chairs to match with it. Great job!

________________________________________
BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

*tested the mortise layout*

before mass production I put together one chair to test the layout.
The missing pieces for the back will be African Mahogany with turquoise inlay to match the table.
the missing piece in the front I haven't decided whether it will be mahogany or pine yet but it will be shaped and inlayed like the back either way.



















Things actually fit tight and came out square ??? I did buy a digital marking gauge for the rest of the chairs with a nice big readout ....something I can actually without reading glasses

I'm starting an album on Photobucket with any progress

chairs Photos by bob14_08 | Photobucket


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd been wondering about your progress Bob. Thanks for the update. You going to add a seat to those??


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Solid chairs, Bob. Should last a lifetime.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

The chair looks reallly good Bob... look forward to the progress


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Will you be adding some taper to the legs like the bottom sketch?


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

greenacres2 said:


> I'd been wondering about your progress Bob. Thanks for the update. You going to add a seat to those??


 A seat ? I knew there was something I forgot !!!

Progress is a little slow work has a hold of my tail lately and time is at a premium.
But now that my set up is tested hopefully I can get at least 1 or 2 of the frames a week. The backs and the piece between front legs will take some time. Templates for both the design and the inlay ,one set for the back and an inverse set for between the front legs. But wood working is a great distraction from all the technical stuff at work,so I always take me time for more than one reason :happy:


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

denniswoody said:


> Will you be adding some taper to the legs like the bottom sketch?


No just square ,I am going to inlay a vertical marquetry strip ( matching red and green one on the table )
on the front of the legs probably in between a shallow V groove going around the legs
top and bottom. The very top of the back will have the typical step cuts like a lot of 
southwestern chairs


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Some progress*

I have made the "frames"and added some of the design touches.
Today was all on the router table. not quite finished with the additions to the frames I still need to put the groove in the back legs . I just had to put one together to check out the progress.Next the back pieces and inlay .


















Made a jig for the groove that fit both the legs and back









link to story
http://s288.beta.photobucket.com/user/bob14_08/library/?view=stories&


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm loving this, it's just so different from Canadian furniture and so well designed and made. I see lots of sharp edges am I'm wondering how sharp you will leave them. As we know sharp edges get dinged over time if not softened, but the look with them is great. Have you decided yet?


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

denniswoody said:


> I'm loving this, it's just so different from Canadian furniture and so well designed and made. I see lots of sharp edges am I'm wondering how sharp you will leave them. As we know sharp edges get dinged over time if not softened, but the look with them is great. Have you decided yet?


Have only gotten the first sanding done I usually knock down the edges either with sanding or my 1/4 inch router If you look at the table it's all rounded . There a lot of edges on 8 chairs so I'm thinking maybe the sander will do well. I design as I go so who knows.


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

*getting closer !!!*

finished making the pieces for the back and in-between the front legs.
A lot of template work to get this done. I used the templates to make the first cut and I used the first cut( same bushing) to make the second cut. 

Template for the top( I just added a strip to move the piece down in the jig to make the groove for the turquoise )








top piece










template for the bottom piece (in the back)and the same piece will be used between the front legs









inverse template to make the groove on the bottom piece









bottom piece









Next step in the tennons on these pieces and then the turquoise inlay

Slow but sure


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Great work. Really enjoying this.


----------



## Gary_nc (Jan 20, 2010)

Seeing your chairs makes me want to try making some!


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

*sneak peak*

Pieces laid out the back next to the front legs( the wife wanted to see)








tennons and turquoise next


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

*got one put together ( not glued )*

Still got some fitting on the joints and turquoise to set in and sanding and......









and


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bob,

Love the design! They will go great with the table.

All you need to do is glue, finish, add a seat .... and do 7 more just like that.


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

MEBCWD said:


> Bob,
> 
> Love the design! They will go great with the table.
> 
> All you need to do is glue, finish, add a seat .... and do 7 more just like that.


AT least I can see the light at the end of the tunnel ! I can also see the yard work 
, tomato garden ,concrete work and honey do(s) !!!!! 
I think maybe next week I'll do some of the turquoise inly to make sure I have enough and get some on order if not.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

An inspirational project Bob. I have been following this thread since day one and have enjoyed all your posts. I am trying to workout in my mind how to blend a chair with an 18-1/2" seat height so it does not stand out from others with the 17" height. My best guess is to just shorten the height of the chair back above the seat. For comfort and room to move my legs a bit I think I will have to increase the seat size to 20" deep by 23" wide. I based these dimensions on my desk chair which is the only chair I am really comfortable in. My tastes run more towards plain than decorative but I must admit that your design is beautiful. I would appreciate any thoughts you might have on my dimensions.


----------



## tmnt2210 (May 10, 2013)

Awesome project! Pure skill sir


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

*just in case you thought I was only making 1*


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

*I agree*



Mike said:


> An inspirational project Bob. I have been following this thread since day one and have enjoyed all your posts. I am trying to workout in my mind how to blend a chair with an 18-1/2" seat height so it does not stand out from others with the 17" height. My best guess is to just shorten the height of the chair back above the seat. For comfort and room to move my legs a bit I think I will have to increase the seat size to 20" deep by 23" wide. I based these dimensions on my desk chair which is the only chair I am really comfortable in. My tastes run more towards plain than decorative but I must admit that your design is beautiful. I would appreciate any thoughts you might have on my dimensions.


I think you've got the right idea Shorten the distance between the seat and the top of the back and match the height of any thing that spans the back and 99.9% of the people won't see it.But from what I've seen of your work that could be 100%
edit
I actually thought about adding height to the chairs but stayed with the traditional measurements . basically 17"inches square and 17" seat height+ a few inches of padding when upholstered.The seat size sound good to me close to the one I'm on now


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

*turquoise in and sanded*

Inlace inlay material
:stop: Follow the safety precautions !!! Ventilation ,eye protection etc....








the resin 








Resin with the turquoise nuggets mixed in (on the left)









applied








and sanded


















hand sanding tomorrow and then assembly !!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

You are going to have some beautiful furniture, when finished, Bob.


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

*First one glued up !!!*

LOT STILL TO DO BUT YAHOOO!!


















The glue up was ...uhhh...interesting A lot of clamps and a lot of patience


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

*sprayed first coat today*

Got the first coat on today
fabric ordered .......getting closer

















couple more coats ...probably buff them out with wax and then sit in one and have a nice cold beer


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful!!
earl


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

These are just great. And yes gluing up chairs is "interesting".


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

looks like something happened to some of the photos 
here is a link to most of them
Chairs Photos by bob14_08 | Photobucket


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow - absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Done done done !!!*

Seat were finished and here they are




























Thanks for all the encouragement !!
It helps in a project this size. I'm planning on doing a lessons learned for this in a while. I learned a lot made some mistakes and my final grade I give my self is a B.
I like the design but the implementation not where I want it ( yet):no:

Now new curtains, carpet wooden trim and a valance to match. after catching up on my yard.
Bob


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well worth the time and effort, Bob.

I give them an "A"....


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Most excellent,Bob!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Details are smoking 

Jim



I like chairs as well....


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll give him an A+. Really nice work.


----------

